# Andrei Kirilenko



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

The guy seems desperate to get out of Utah. I wonder what it would take to get him to Portland? Could be a situation where a 3rd team would be neccesary to get something done. Any ideas?

If he returned to his form of the last few seasons before this one: 15+ pts, 7+ rebounds, 3+ assists, 3+ blocks and 1.5+ steals would be pretty nice to have as from a guy who can play both forward positions.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I'd welcome him with open arms. I don't know if Utah has reached the point of selling him low, if so then I would be all over in trying to acquire him. I could see Utah dumping him for expirings and future picks + young talent.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Kirilenko worries me. He's lost so much confidence that he reminds me of Webster. He's a shadow of his former self (Whereas Webster never really had a former "self"). Will Kirilenko ever return to his old form? That remains to be seen.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

interesting point about Webster. you know, it might be interesting if the two teams could work out a deal where Webster and Kirelenko are the principals. that team could definitely benefit from some outside shooting. Utah hasn't had a quality shooting guard since Hornacek retired. maybe Sloan could groom him. 

LaFrentz and Webster for Kirilenko works under ESPN's trade checker. Utah gets a far shorter contract and a kid who may eventually fit in. we get a "Nate guy" type defensive player--basically a vastly superior, young Udoka without the shooting range. 

sometimes, especially when the confidence is shot, it just helps to move a guy to another team. this could be the kind of trade that could work for everyone.

I don't know if Pritchard and Allen would be excited about taking on his long contract (three years more than LaFrentz), but as a fan I'd be happy to see this go down. I like this lineup: 
PG: Jack, Rodriguez
SG: Roy, Jack
SF: Kirilenko, Outlaw
PF: Randolph, Kirilenko, Outlaw
C: Aldridge, Przybilla

not bad. plus you add in our top 7 draft pick this year, and I'm thinking it'd be a great summer.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2007/news/story?id=2846550



> SALT LAKE CITY -- A lack of playing time in Game 1 of the NBA's Jazz-Rockets series left Utah's highest-paid player in tears.


:verysad:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kirilenko is a 4 man. He is a very below average SF.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I think I came up with an interesting 3 team trade that lands us AK and helps all three teams.
http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=434~1017~2200~1013&teams=22~11~26~26

Utah trades AK to Portland
Utah receives Marquis Daniels and Troy Murphy and a 2009 first round pick from Indiana

Portland trades Zach to Indiana
Portland receives AK47 from Utah

Indiana trades Marquis Daniels and Troy Murphy to Utah and a 2009 first round pick.
Indiana receives Zach Randolph

Why for Utah
AK wants out and this gets them a good young shooting guard who could help them as well as Murphy who would make a good backup for Okur and Boozer and help spread the floor with his shooting. They also get what will likely be a decent pick in 2009. They lose the troublemaker and gain system players.

Why for Indiana
They have stated that they are really looking to add someone who can help create and assume the scoring load. They do not want to get rid of O'neal and this trade gets them a great scorer to play with JO and Granger. This is their first year in 13 seasons that they missed the playoffs, and I think a 2009 pick and these players would be worth the added offense.

Why for Portland
AK would make a great starting SF allowing Aldridge to slide to PF and the Blazers could use their pick on one of the many center prostpects. The Blazers would have a very well balanced team that could play O and D very well.

PG: Jack/Sergio
SG: Roy/ Webster
SF: AK/ Outlaw
PF: Aldridge/ Outlaw
C: Hibbert/ Joel


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

HKF said:


> Kirilenko is a 4 man. He is a very below average SF.


I'm not sure anybody considers him to be primarily a SF, but he can play both positions. And his defense is outstanding no matter where you put him.

(Utah did start him at the SF alongside Boozer and Okur for 70 games this year.)


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

AK47 is a Power Forward. He excelled at PF, and struggled mightly at SF. That being said, I love the idea of getting him on the cheap. I think Raef, Webster and a lotto protected 08' 1st rounder could get him into a Blazer uniform. I would not give up Zach for him, but rather trade for AK and then try and deal Zach for a SF. Here are 2 deals I love...

Raef LaFrentz, Martell Webster and a lotto protected 2008 1st round pick for Andrei Kirilenko

Zach Randolph for Rashard Lewis(S&T)

Draft Corey Brewer at #6

PG- Jarrett Jack/Sergio Rodriguez
SG- Brandon Roy/Fred Jones/Corey Brewer
SF- Rashard Lewis/Ime Udoka/Corey Brewer
PF- Andrei Kirilenko/Travis Outlaw
C- LaMarcus Alrdidge/Joel Pryzbilla

That team would be amazing in the open court but also great defensivley.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> AK47 is a Power Forward. He excelled at PF, and struggled mightly at SF. That being said, I love the idea of getting him on the cheap. I think Raef, Webster and a lotto protected 08' 1st rounder could get him into a Blazer uniform. I would not give up Zach for him, but rather trade for AK and then try and deal Zach for a SF. Here are 2 deals I love...
> 
> Raef LaFrentz, Martell Webster and a lotto protected 2008 1st round pick for Andrei Kirilenko
> 
> ...


Pritchard said he would shake up the world on draft day. That lineup would certainly do it...and it would be basically a best case scenario for us, barring winning the #1 pick in the lotto.

No matter what the pessemists think, that team would make the playoffs next year.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

> Pritchard said he would shake up the world on draft day. That lineup would certainly do it...and it would be basically a best case scenario for us, barring winning the #1 pick in the lotto.
> 
> No matter what the pessemists think, that team would make the playoffs next year.



I agree that is a playoff team, in fact if they all mesh together well we could be looking at a 5 seed. People will disagree with putting AK47 at power forward, but it is undisputable how well he works down there. Look at Shaun Marion, he seems to be fit for SF, but is a tereffic PF.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

I think Utah would balk at taking Webs and LaFrentz for AK, even if we add the '08 pick. They may sell him cheap, but probably not that cheap. Webster doesn't have nearly enough trade value, and if you think Nate's coaching was a confidence-breaker for young Martell, he'd probably crumble into dust playing for Jerry Sloan. He's not known for being a nurturer.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Nate McVillain said:


> I think I came up with an interesting 3 team trade that lands us AK and helps all three teams.
> Utah trades AK to Portland
> Utah receives Marquis Daniels and Troy Murphy and a 2009 first round pick from Indiana
> 
> ...


I like the teams, but I don't think the players from Indiana are good enough. Daniels has bounced around because he plays no defense - a Sloan no-no. Plus have you seen him? I guess Deron has tats, but is there a part of Daniels that is _not_ tattooed? Does that scream "Salt Lake City" to you? And Troy Murphy is a poor mans Mehmet Okur. Very poor man's.

It's funny that Fork started this thread, because I came to the forum intending to start one with exactly the same title. I like AK enough that I'd give up Zach for him (and I do NOT think the exwanker's suggestion of Webster and LaFrentz would be enough to get it done, much as I would jump at that) in part because AK can do so many different things, and I have a feeling he'll bounce back when out of Utah. I think the ideal place for him, though, would be Phoenix (or perhaps Toronto), where he's in a more international environment and playing a more free-form game.

(I was running trades through in my mind and the best I could come up with Zach to Sea.
Ray Allen to Utah
AK and some picks to Por. But then I remembered Sea. has Chris Wilcox.)


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I'd hate to lose a Webster, and still think he has it in him to break out. Hopefully he will show something next season...atleast for his sake. If he gets consistent opportunities, I have no doubt that he can be a better than decent starting SF. And the same might apply to Kirilenko, who has shown to be a proficient PF.

But following the priciples of buying low and selling high, I'd love to work a three/four way to get the most out of ZBo's lofty stats this season. 

How about something along the lines of:

Bibby to Cleveland, Hughes to Utah, AK to Portland + Sac pick, and Zach to Sac? Obviously Zach is worth more....maybe an exchange of picks and fillers could get it done. Thoughts?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Fork said:


> I'm not sure anybody considers him to be primarily a SF, but he can play both positions. And his defense is outstanding no matter where you put him.


I think his man defense is quite overrated, and at small forward he'd get torched by his man quite a bit.

He is (or was) a pretty elite help defender though. He's great coming from the weak side to make a disruptive defensive play. On the ball, he's much weaker.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

AK's line tonight: 17 mins, 0-3 FGs, 3 rebs, 0 asts, 2 TO, 2 blks, 5 fouls

You can see why Memephis had no interest when Utah allegedly offered AK for Gasol.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> AK's line tonight: 17 mins, 0-3 FGs, 3 rebs, 0 asts, 2 TO, 2 blks, 5 fouls
> 
> You can see why Memephis had no interest when Utah allegedly offered AK for Gasol.


At this point, you really have to wonder how much of his problem is physical, and how much is mental. 

If this is physical, his back must be seriously messed up for his game to suffer this much for this long. :no:


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

How about this:

AK for:
Webster, Przybilla, Fred Jones, Dickau.

It works, and Utah get a good mix there, with the only scrub being Dickau. Again, they would have to have decided that AK is never going to be his old self in the new Jazz.

As to Kirilenko being an inadequate SF: think of him as a very rich man's Viktor. Viktor could do a good job against a surprising range of players, including Kobe Bryant on one memorable occasion. And Kirilenko probably has twice Viktor's hops. I think the problem at the moment is that Kirilenko is being frozen out of the Jazz's offense, perhaps because it's very methodical and mechanical. Of course, that might be McMillan's preference too, but imagine Kirilenko running with Sergio and LaMarcus...

(I think part of Kirilenko's problems against Houston is that he's being given sole responsibility for Tracy McGrady - hence the 5 fouls and 17 mins.)


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> AK's line tonight: 17 mins, 0-3 FGs, 3 rebs, 0 asts, 2 TO, 2 blks, 5 fouls
> 
> You can see why Memephis had no interest when Utah allegedly offered AK for Gasol.


For the first time this year, I paid close attention to Kirilenko while watching the Rockets/Jazz game last night. He played like he'd had a little too much borscht and vodka before the game. Slow, clumsy, unsure of himself. He was a complete wreck. 

As a bandwagon Rockets fan, I found myself hoping Sloan would leave AK in the game just to give Houston a better chance of winning. It really made me wonder even about trading Webster and garbage for him.

When was the last time somebody left a Jerry Sloan team and skyrocketed to success? I'm sure it's happened, but it's pretty darned rare. Karl Malone, Greg Ostertag, Jacque Vaughn, Howard Eisley, Shandon Anderson--seems like when guys leave the Utah system, their careers tank. 

I guess there's Raja Bell. Maybe Kirilenko is the next Raja Bell. Maybe. 

I don't think I'd give up Zach for Kirilenko. There are too many other possibilities out there. Webster and garbage is about all I'd be willing to gamble on the notion that Jerry Sloan just wasn't the right coach for him.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mook said:


> For the first time this year, I paid close attention to Kirilenko while watching the Rockets/Jazz game last night. He played like he'd had a little too much borscht and vodka before the game. Slow, clumsy, unsure of himself. He was a complete wreck.
> 
> As a bandwagon Rockets fan, I found myself hoping Sloan would leave AK in the game just to give Houston a better chance of winning. It really made me wonder even about trading Webster and garbage for him.
> 
> ...


I didn't watch the game, so thanks for the insight.

Even if trading garbage for AK (and I thought I was hard on Webster), I think the question is whether he is worth his contract. I'm guessing not, but I don't know the contract details . . . if it is big money for the next 5 years, I think the Blazers should stay away from him. If it is just for a couple of years, I would take a shot.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I didn't watch the game, so thanks for the insight.
> 
> Even if trading garbage for AK (and I thought I was hard on Webster), I think the question is whether he is worth his contract. I'm guessing not, but I don't know the contract details . . . if it is big money for the next 5 years, I think the Blazers should stay away from him. If it is just for a couple of years, I would take a shot.


It's basically paying him the money we would've paid to LaFrentz, except for two years longer. 

The contract issue is kind of a wash to me. Kirilenko would be paid for much longer, but then he'd actually be on the court earning his paycheck (unlike LaFrentz). 

Would you rather sleep with an ugly woman for four years or a dead woman for two?


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> AK47 is a Power Forward. He excelled at PF, and struggled mightly at SF. That being said, I love the idea of getting him on the cheap. I think Raef, Webster and a lotto protected 08' 1st rounder could get him into a Blazer uniform. I would not give up Zach for him, but rather trade for AK and then try and deal Zach for a SF. Here are 2 deals I love...
> 
> Raef LaFrentz, Martell Webster and a lotto protected 2008 1st round pick for Andrei Kirilenko
> 
> ...


That would be sick.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

meru said:


> (I think part of Kirilenko's problems against Houston is that he's being given sole responsibility for Tracy McGrady - hence the 5 fouls and 17 mins.)


Kirilenko has actually not been assigned to McGrady. Kirilenko has been guarding Battier...Utah has had Harpring, Giricek and Fisher (!!) guarding McGrady.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

mook said:


> Would you rather sleep with an ugly woman for four years or a dead woman for two?



What a colorful, yet disturbing analogy! :eek8:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Please no Kirelenko he is washed up. Talk about making a trade that would hurt this franchise for years, but to trade for a guy who is overpaid and underproducing, you would hamstring a franchise that was on its way upwards, for years to come, basically closing the door on this team before it even gets a chance to make some noise. 

Rather then take risks, please make solid trades for known talent, not washed up over paid talent. You make trades for guys that make as much money as Kirilenko when they produce at top tier, not when they look lost and to have hit rock bottom.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

mook said:


> Would you rather sleep with an ugly woman for four years or a dead woman for two?


I don't know. How hot was she when she was alive?

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

As for the premise of acquiring Andrei: I'd do it if we can move Raef and spare parts.

I am not that concerned about Kirilenko's contract, and I think that this will prove to be a low point in his career. If/when he gets away from Sloan and can make a fresh start, I expect him to bounce back.

If Portland only needs to give up spare parts for a starting-caliber forward who's still only 26 years old... I think we do it.

Ed O.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Unbiased thoughts on Kirilenko from a person who runs a blog called "Retire Sloan":



> The Jazz’s best defender and most unique talent has seen his minutes drastically reduced this season. Why? Because his play has been that bad? No. Not really. The answer is simple: Sloan is trying to recreate the era of Stockton and Malone wholesale. Through Williams and Boozer, the Frankenstein’s monster has taken on a remarkably disturbing life.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Watch this and tell me you wouldn't like to see him running with Sergio.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Ed O said:


> I don't know. How hot was she when she was alive?
> 
> Ed O.


As they say, the devil is in the details. :biggrin: 

As for Kirilenko, IF you can move him for spare parts - then sure. Like the infamous Baron Davis for Dale Davis deal, you can't really lose. Whether Utah is that desperate just to be rid of him, is another question. Even with his questionable health, I would think *somebody* would risk making a better offer.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

How did AK47 play in the most recent international competition? That should be telling.

I would definately take a safe gamble on him. Raef and Martell, or Raef and a resigned Outlaw, or a resigned Jamaal plus Webster. If we end up with a 6-9 pick, I would even do a Raef plus the pick.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

SLAM said:


> If we end up with a 6-9 pick, I would even do a Raef plus the pick.


I wouldn't go that far. I'd much prefer Jianlian, Hibbert, Julian Wright or Spencer Hawes to a Kirilenko rebuilding project.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

meru said:


> Watch this and tell me you wouldn't like to see him running with Sergio.


That's the AK I recall, though at this point I'm wondering what years those clips came from. I loved him a few years ago...


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> Kirilenko has actually not been assigned to McGrady. Kirilenko has been guarding Battier...Utah has had Harpring, Giricek and Fisher (!!) guarding McGrady.


...which suggests to me that Kirilenko would be left having to do a lot of help defense as T-Mac blows past his hapless first defender. He did manage 2 blocks in his 17 minutes.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8Uy6JMCdFSM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8Uy6JMCdFSM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

People keep talking AK, but hinestly I don't like any scenarios bringing him in at all. He isn't playing well all season and has a ton of money owed to him. He is owed $63 mil over the remainder of his contract. This season he went for 8.3ppg and 4.7 rpg in about 30mpg. If he returned to the form that got him his cash fine, but do you want to take that gamble with how he's done this season and to the tune fof $60mill plus?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Schilly said:


> People keep talking AK, but hinestly I don't like any scenarios bringing him in at all. He isn't playing well all season and has a ton of money owed to him. He is owed $63 mil over the remainder of his contract. This season he went for 8.3ppg and 4.7 rpg in about 30mpg. If he returned to the form that got him his cash fine, but do you want to take that gamble with how he's done this season and to the tune fof $60mill plus?


actually, it'd likely be to the tune of $38 mil in incremental cost. 

we owe LaFrentz $25 mil over two years. Kirilenko is owed $63 mil over five years. the difference is $38 mil. 

is it worth gambling $38 mil that Kirilenko's down year is a result of playing out of position? I think it is, but it isn't my money. 

this deal isn't my favorite out there, but if we can't find something better I'd be happy with it.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

dudleysghost said:


> I think Utah would balk at taking Webs and LaFrentz for AK, even if we add the '08 pick. They may sell him cheap, but probably not that cheap. Webster doesn't have nearly enough trade value, and if you think Nate's coaching was a confidence-breaker for young Martell, he'd probably crumble into dust playing for Jerry Sloan. He's not known for being a nurturer.


your point about Sloan could be right. you never know, though. Sloan isn't a nurturer, but he's also got a rep for getting the most out of his talent. and even if all they do is make a lateral move in headcases, at least Webster is a headcase who has skills that fit into a Jerry Sloan offense. and they save $38 mil.

I'm not so sure offering so little for Kirilenko is that cheep. we are desperate for a 6-9 athletic shot blocker/rebounder, and even a lot of us are dubious about going after him. who would we be in competition with? 

teams like Miami and San Antonio would probably be thrilled to add him, but do they have the salaries/assets to make the deal without blowing up the team? 

Dallas does, but they already have Dirk and Howard. they don't need another forward. 

New York? I'm not sure they want to go after a guy who'll only take minutes from Fry and Lee. 

Kirilenko is a big gamble, which is why most teams won't even sniff at this deal. we've been burned on such gambles in the past (Shawn Kemp), but we've also come out pretty nice on them (Scottie Pippen).


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Ed O said:


> As for the premise of acquiring Andrei: I'd do it if we can move Raef and spare parts.
> 
> I am not that concerned about Kirilenko's contract, and I think that this will prove to be a low point in his career. If/when he gets away from Sloan and can make a fresh start, I expect him to bounce back.
> 
> ...


I agree with this

Andrei is on the books for $13.7 next year, $15.1, $16.4 and $17.8 in 2010/11.. you are extending Raef's money yet getting a huge upgrade in talent

If indeed we could move Raef + resigned Magloire or Dickau or Travis or Martell... you do it.
If we can do it with spare change and keep Martella nd Travis.. even better (putting down the pipe now)


Would be great if we could land Lewis and have Andrei as our 6th man. Would he accept this role when he is already whining about PT



PG Jack, Sergio, ?
SG Roy, Webster, Jones
SF Lewis, Outlaw or Kirilenko, Ime
PF Aldridge, Kirilenko or Outlaw
C 2007 draft pick, Magloire?, Przybilla

moving Dickau, Lefrentz, Miles somehow


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Trader Bob said:


> Would be great if we could land Lewis and have Andrei as our 6th man. Would he accept this role when he is already whining about PT


Andrei would start at PF. Aldridge would start at C or come off the bench...

That's assuming Andrei comes back to 50% of his 2003-2004 form.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

There have been many who claim that AK is a PF and not a SF, but I disagree. I think he is both. The problem in Utah with him playing SF is that Utah is a pick and roll team with offensive sets designed to have the SF be a shooter, and that is AK's weakest part of his game. For this same reason, AK would not play well with Zach if JJ if they were playing the pick and roll all the time, but if the offense changes to more of a motion offense or a running game, AK could be a great SF. 

The problem with many tweeners is that they can't play defense against the smaller or quicker SF's, but this is a strong suit of AK's. So the challenge is to design an offense that allows AK to run the lanes and go hard to the hoop while others are responsible for spreading the floor with shooting. I think that AK and Zach would be a very bad match up as they both need to play on the inside, however, Zach does have a very nice jump shot, so even that could work in the short term. Also, Aldridge has a nice stroke, Roy is proving to be a much better shooter then anticipated, and even Sergio, Outlaw and Webster are developing nice 3pt shots. The Blazers would just have to kill the, dump the ball to Zach and let him work, strategy.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

mook said:


> your point about Sloan could be right. you never know, though. Sloan isn't a nurturer, but he's also got a rep for getting the most out of his talent. and even if all they do is make a lateral move in headcases, at least Webster is a headcase who has skills that fit into a Jerry Sloan offense. and they save $38 mil.
> 
> I'm not so sure offering so little for Kirilenko is that cheep. we are desperate for a 6-9 athletic shot blocker/rebounder, and even a lot of us are dubious about going after him. who would we be in competition with?
> 
> ...


Jerry Sloan is known for getting a lot out of the talent he has, except when that talent is rookies with fragile psyches who don't play exactly how he wants them to. In any case, Martel hasn't shown that he's an NBA player, so his value is low, so this offer is cheap. Raef is so injury prone as to be nearly worthless as well. It saves them money in the long run, but why would they do the deal now rather than find another money saving deal next season that potentially gives them a better return? If you were them, would you take that offer for AK? I would 100% not.

And you can think of 3 teams out of 30 who might not offer anything for AK. That's fine, although I really doubt NY would pass up on getting talent just to make playing time for Channing Frye. I don't think NY has the pieces to make a good offer though.

How about Washington though? Would they not want a defensive monster power forward? Antawn Jamison and Jarvis Hayes for AK. Washington gets a more dynamic and better defensive tweener forward, and Utah gets an athletic SG (which is something they really need) and a large contract that expires this year and is attached to a guy who can actually play. As Ali G might say, Booyakasha.

How about Theo Ratliff and Ryan Gomes from Boston? Real expiring contract plus real prospect > Webster and LaFrentz. Atlanta could probably work up an offer as well involving one of their GFs, and wouldn't even have to send back equal salary since they are under the cap. Maybe Charlotte would do the same, getting the original AK if his clone (Gerald Wallace) leaves via free agency, although admittedly CHA doesn't have a lot of pieces to work with. Cleveland and Golden State could use AK IMO as well. As you may have guessed, I'm just going through the teams alphabetically. The point is, there will be a better offer, probably this summer. We'll know it's true when we see Utah pull the trigger on a trade that has more value going back to them.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

A point on Jerry Sloan: we fans tend to like him because he comes across as a plain-speaking tough-as-nails old coot, and he's been with the same team since about the ice age. But I was interested to hear John Amaechi's take on him - and it seems like he had a LOT to say about Sloan: he's a great coach, but a horrible human being. He CONSTANTLY berates his team, and is particularly fond of calling them a 5-letter contraction of "cunning runts". Now, I guess if you've played in college for someone like Bobby Knight or Huggins, you can let that wash off your back. But if you're a smarter player or you'd prefer a bit of respect, that could get REAL old. Amaechi was by no means a great or even particularly good player. But he had a very respectable season or two in Orlando under nice-guy Doc Rivers, and yet COMPLETELY vanished under Sloan. Sloan is not a nurturer - he's a bully. And he's not going to adapt his system. And as the guy I quoted previously said, he's all excited because he now has the players (Williams and Boozer) to recreate the Malone-Stockton offense, which does not really require anybody else, except maybe a wing man who can hit shots (Jeffs Malone or Hornacek). Kirilenko is forced into the Thurl Bailey/Bryon Russell/Shandon Anderson mold, and that's a crying waste.

Talking of crying, here's Kirilenko's memorable wife on the subject of the public blubbing.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Speaking of alternate destinations for Kirilenko: I maintain the Phoenix should be a possibility. He's younger than Marion but does a lot of the same things, and the Suns could be getting tired of Marion's constant complaining that he's underappreciated. I predict that if that happens, Kirilenko will be back to his old self in a real hurry.


----------

